# Pads and Polish Recommendation for my DAS-6 Pro



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

HI all. I haven't used my DAS-6 Pro for 18 months or so now, and due to poor storage on my part, the 2 pads I originally had have been damaged and misshaped and so need replacing.

As both of our VW's are approaching their 2nd birthday's, they have picked up some minor swirls and light scratches (nothing to deep or major and I do try and wash them properly). Both cars are non metallic paint (my Scirocco is Candy White, and the Wife's Polo 6R is Flash Red). I would like to correct them in the next few weeks so obviously need some new pads.

I've read that 5.5" pads are the best for a DA due to them allowing the pad to spin under pressure which a 6" pad might not (don't know if this is true of not). I've had some Lake Country CCS 5.5" Pads recommended to me by a friend, but the problem is they have quite a range of hardness types and I just need some guidance over which couple to buy for both light correction (in hard VW paint) as well as for final finish with a wax etc.

Whilst I'm at it, my trial pots of Mezerna Polish have pretty much expired so I'm also looking for some advise on a medium cut polish to go with the pads please. I have some LSP products it just the cutting products I'm short on.

Thanks all in advance. Here's hoping.......


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

As for polishing pads, I'd recommend you Meg's yellow and black Soft Buff 2.0. They have protected edge so there's maximum safety, if you are not experienced. CG Hex-logic and Lake country are good pads too. As for polish I'd say Meg's Ultimate compound. It's a good one step polish with good correction ability and nice finish. Don't forget to wax after polishing:thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I use the Lake Country - Hydrotech 5.5" and Menzerna polishes on my BMW paint can get them from cyc


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

With a family only running german cars i would say scholl concept s17+ to be great polish and i normally use it on a 3M yellow pad. it works down to a great finish.


----------

